# How long from start to finish with egg sharing?



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello ladies

I have been thinking about egg sharing for my next IVF cycle to help cut costs down and was wondering (on average) how long the process usually takes from start to finish - I am on the waiting list with my PCT and they have advised 8 months wait for NHS IVF so I was thinking, should I just wait for my NHS go and if this attempt fails look go for egg sharing or not or is it quite a quick process to egg share? My PCT has already taken my bloods and they have come back fine.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Louise xx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

I must be have been mistaken and posted on the wrong forum - sorry - nobody on here must have egg shared before .........


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya hun. Didn't want to read and run. I haven't looked at egg share but I know from some local FF friends that it depends on finding someone to cycle with/match etc. I would think that egg share maybe quicker than 8 months due to ladies needing eggs (but I could have that wrong) I'm sure someone will have a better answer for you. Wishing you lots of luck hun


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Louise, I egg shared twice. After a few blood tests to test lots of different things the process is really very quick. In my experience from when they got the results back we were matched instantly as they always have someone needing eggs. They just then need to match your cycles with down reg ect. For me we were matched and started treatment within 2wks both times. I hope this helps hun and good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou both for your kind replies, it means a lot through these tough times   

I have now been approved for an nhs full cycle which they have advised will commence in around 3 weeks due to my circumstance but this is something I will really consider if the cycle fails as it will have to be private

Once again thankyou xxx


----------

